# Aggregate 100k - August 6th and 7th



## JohnClimber (8 Jul 2016)

Anyone off here going as well?

I just hope my new CX bike arrives before the start.

https://aggregate100k.uk/

Looks promising from their website which says
"The Aggregate 100 is the first Gravel Enduro on UK soil, with the concept tested in 2015 with a group of trusted friends for 2016 an idea becomes reality on the weekend of August 6th and 7th 2016, from The New Inn, Cropton, North Yorkshire"


----------



## outlash (8 Jul 2016)

Possibly going with a mate, I think he's doing it because he missed out on the 3 peaks again. TBH the White Chalk Hills UCX and a club event I helped organise are quite similar without the extras and the £50pp entry fee.


----------

